# PICS Three bay garage diorama .................



## Chris Sweetman

The diorama base and the three garages are in 1:43rd scale and were constructed from scratch by my brother-in-law Richard Brady. 










The Wolseley is a Lansdowne LDM 70 that has been refinished by John Roberts. John painted the model in two-tone colours of Off White and Island Green with a cream and tan interior.










Omen Miniatures provided the mechanic figure and he fits well with John's Wolseley.










This is a Vanguard Austin Cambridge. This was the first of the new Chinese built models and was issued in 2000. The boy carrying the ball is one from the Preiser range and comes in a set.










An interior shot of the central garage.










This is a very nicely detailed cat again from Omen Miniatures. Don't forget this cat is 1:43rd scale! 

All photographs were taken with a DSLR mounted on a tripod. Two flashguns were used. One gun set on remote faced away from the diorama with the light bounced off a white card. The other gun was hand held over the diorama. This was connected to the camera via a cord. The light bounced off a white lid. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## 98whitelightnin

great pics!


----------



## miboy62

Looks great nice pics.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Chris Sweetman

Many thanks for your replies roadrner, milboy62 and 98whitelightnin.

Cheers Chris


----------



## 440 dakota

Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Sweetman

Thanks 440 dakota.

Cheers Chris


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very nice!
I like it!

George


----------



## bucwheat

Tried to post pix of one of my garages,maybe I haven't been here long enough.


----------



## bucwheat

Hey it worked!


----------



## Chris Sweetman

bucwheat said:


> Tried to post pix of one of my garages,maybe I haven't been here long enough.


That is a cool garage you got there bucwheat. Thanks for posting this image.

Cheers Chris


----------



## WarbirdTA

Ya,
I like that one too. :thumbsup:

George


----------



## 54belair

Nice presentation, Chris. Beautiful pictures...


----------



## Chris Sweetman

54belair said:


> Nice presentation, Chris. Beautiful pictures...


Thank you John and apologies for not responding sooner. I must visit this section more often.

Cheers Chris


----------

